# South East Arachnid Show 27/1/2013



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sunday January 27th 2013 sees the return of the annual South East Arachnid Show, our third show following the hugely successful 2011 and 2012 shows. This will be the only arachnid trade show in the south east of England. Doors open 11am and the show finishes at 5pm.

The trade show will be held at the Ashford International Hotel in Ashford, Kent and sits just off junction 9 on the M20 so its easy to find. The full address of the venue is as follows.

Ashford International Hotel 
Simone Weil Avenue,
Ashford,
Kent,
TN24 8UX 
Tel: 01233 219988

We're currently taking bookings and for previous traders we are offering tables in the same position as last year. Traders are offered entry at 8.30am on Sunday or alternatively they can store their stock at the hotel the night before the show.

The best ways of getting to the trade show are; 
By car, just off junction 9 of the M20, it is also just 23 miles from Dover ferry port for anyone coming from the continent. 
By train, the venue is 3 miles from Ashford international train station which is on the high-speed rail link so you can get there quickly and there is a short bus ride between the station and the venue.

There is a small entrance fee to the show, the prices are as follows.

Adult – £3
Child (5yrs-15yrs) – £1.50
Child (under 5) – Free
O.A.P – £1.50

Distance to travel? Don’t want to do an early morning start to get there on time?
The trade show is being held in a very plush 4* hotel so if you wish you could travel down the night before and have a night of luxury to wind down from your journey. The prices obvioulsy reflect the quality of the hotel which includes a gym, swimming pool, sauna and steam rooms — great for relaxing on the Saturday. The hotel is also equipped with a full bar and restaurant.
Please Note: The discount offered by the hotel expires on 16th December but you may receive a discount on advance booking sites.
Cost:
Single room – £TBC
Double room – £TBC

Another option available, is the Eureka business park opposite the hotel. Here you have the choice of 2 budget hotels. As well as the hotels there is a Bannatyne’s health and fitness club, a 12 screen multiplex cinema and an array of eateries including Frankie and Bennie’s, beefeater and the obligatory McDonalds, KFC etc so you could turn it into a weekend break. A pedestrian bridge from the park to Ashford hotel is currently in progress enabling a quick direct link to the show. If you are interested in the budget hotels, the details of the 2 hotels are as follows.

Travelodge, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford, 
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0871 9846004

Premier Inn, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford,
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0845 080 5104

Traders are invited to book their tables via the website or direct through me, and we can now accept paypal payments.

*Amazing Reptiles (equipment, gifts, toys and inverts)
Michael Scheller (Germany)
Olaf Hopp (Germany)
Thomas Vinmann (Germany)
The Spider Shop
Peter Grabowitz (Germany)
Martin Goss
Metamorphosis
Custom Aquaria 
Rob Hutton
Arthropodia (France)
House of Spiders
KLM Natural supplies
British Tarantula Society
Amateur Entomologists' Society
Daniella Baylis - photography and ceramics
Radek Pinczewski 'Tarantula World'
Bush Grub - unusual sweets and snacks
South Coast Exotics
Penfold Reptiles (frozen rodents)
Callum Campbell
Dean Skinner
Amanda & Stewart Matthews
Killer Instinct (food and equipment)
Claws & Jaws
Bug Roadshow - Tony Rouse
Peter Roach
TSM Pet Supplies
Paula Sargent*


More information can be found on the Invicta Arachnid Club site: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Customer Information

Those interested in trading at the show should visit here: 
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Traders Information

You can read about last years show here: 
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cannot wait. By far one of the best shows of the year


----------



## hysterocrates* (May 18, 2011)

I've send email about booking for this year but no reply so far...
*Radek Pinczewski - TARANTULA WORLD
*Is it possible to change location for larger room this year*???*


----------



## catkindo (Aug 24, 2009)

Is this show solely tarantulas or is there a mix of invertabrates? :blush:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Really wish there were some shows up here


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

hysterocrates* said:


> I've send email about booking for this year but no reply so far...
> *Radek Pinczewski - TARANTULA WORLD
> *Is it possible to change location for larger room this year*???*


Hi Radek. Your name was mentioned last nt at the meeting. If you want to send me a pm with your email address I shall send out a form and information for booking. I shall ask about moving, it really depends on what has been agreed with the other traders and what we can accomodate, but obviously we'll do our best.



catkindo said:


> Is this show solely tarantulas or is there a mix of invertabrates? :blush:


The show is for all invertebrates, so you'll find tarantula, spiders, beetles, centipedes, millipedes, phasmids, mantids, scorpions, equipment, enclosures, live food, as well as a number of items that hobbyists may enjoy including merchandise, jewellery, pictures etc.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Can't wait. And don't forget everyone, it's my birthday weekend...


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> Can't wait. And don't forget everyone, it's my birthday weekend...


21 again by any chance???


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi I am from London and I am seriously planning to go and check this event out. This will be my first time to go to such event, can you post some pic or direct me to one you had this year? Thanks.

:2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

If you search for South East Arachnid Show you'll find threads about the show. Here's a link to last years event
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/592130-south-east-arachnid-show-30-a.html
and the 2011 show can be found here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/768754-south-east-arachnid-show-29-a.html

You can also find some information direct from our website:
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> The show is for all invertebrates, so you'll find tarantula, spiders, beetles, centipedes, millipedes, phasmids, mantids, scorpions, equipment, enclosures, live food, as well as a number of items that hobbyists may enjoy including merchandise, jewellery, pictures etc.


You forgot the snails. Tut tut. :whistling2:


I can't wait, Christmas and birthday money to spend. :flrt:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

MustLoveSnails said:


> You forgot the snails. Tut tut. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I can't wait, Christmas and birthday money to spend. :flrt:


Well there are snails represented to an extent but I was hoping MostlyMolluscs would attend but Victoria has replied that its too far to travel.

We're looking at including as wide a variety of inverts as possible and have once again contacting the French ant dealers and numerous other specific invert traders with a hope to including them at the show. If you know of traders that may be interested please tell them you'd like to see them at the show and perhaps let us know so we can contact them.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Sunday January 27th 2013 sees the return of the annual South East Arachnid Show, our third show following the hugely successful 2011 and 2012 shows. This will be the only arachnid trade show in the south east of England. Doors open 11am and the show finishes at 5pm.
> 
> The trade show will be held at the Ashford International Hotel in Ashford, Kent and sits just off junction 9 on the M20 so its easy to find. The full address of the venue is as follows.
> 
> ...


 penfolds reptiles please :2thumb:


----------



## DisturbedStu (Feb 15, 2012)

This looks like an awesome show fellas, so many inverts in the one room. What if they revolt?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just over 3 weeks to go til SEAS
Traders finalising their tables
Advertising is running on radio, press and online

For those interested, its very easy to get to, just off the motorway. The international train service from London to the continent is a short bus ride away and accommodation is available at various nearby hotels.

We're looking, once again, at having our raffle at 4pm giving everyone the opportunity to win a variety of inverts and equipment.

For traders we have secured 2 free coffee tokens, 2 seats, 2 passes and a 6x2' table for £20. That's far cheaper than most other shows.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

This one is actually very near me!


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so looking forward to it this year! last year was my girlfriends and I first show!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

We're looking, once again, at having our raffle at 4pm giving everyone the opportunity to win a variety of inverts and equipment.
The first prize for the raffle has kindly been donated by *Shaz* from *Bug Nation*, she has offered a £50 voucher which the winner can exchange for cash, plus an Bug Nation pen. A big thanks to Shaz.

For traders we have secured 2 free coffee tokens, 2 seats, 2 passes and a 6x2' table for £20. That's far cheaper than most other shows.


Graham from Metamorphosis kindly gave a review of last years show:
_First for all those that didn't get to this show, you missed a true bug event, a magnificent venue that puts this show into the Rolls Royce class for UK shows, and as time goes on this show will only get better. A very well attended show both from the public and the traders with it becoming a who's who in the invert world as the day progressed, very impressive.
A big thank you to the organisers of this event as it ran very smoothly and the free tea and coffee for the traders was a superb idea, it was far too busy to get off of our tables (I never even managed to get into the second hall once the show opened!) and the Invicta crew kept working all day checking on everyone and making this a very high standard professional event.
Again a big thank you to all at Invicta 
Graham & Janice
metamorphosis
_


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

is anybody going from the wincanton/yeovil/taunton area going that could give me a lift ?
only got a 125cc bike so cant go on motorways my self, and cant be asked with train travel lol


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hiya

Our 1st EVER visitor to SEAS!!! 

Come find me on the Invicta Tables matey and ill give you a free Juvi Chaco Golden Knee as a Birthday present :2thumb:

Looking forward to another great show

Cheers

Alan



forever_20one said:


> Can't wait. And don't forget everyone, it's my birthday weekend...


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm getting so excited about going to this now. Pretty easy by train and then a bus ride from the station. Just got to save up now so I can actually buy some stuff while I'm there


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm really excited for this. Will be my first show  I have a few spare tubs that might be occupied after lol can't wait!!


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Embo said:


> I'm really excited for this. Will be my first show  I have a few spare tubs that might be occupied after lol can't wait!!


I have spares too. Seems a shame to leave them empty :lol2:

It's also my first show. Will be good to finally meet people I have known on here for a couple of years now!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't wait, will be my first year at SEAS as every other year I've always gone back to uni a week before. :whip:


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

You're gonna LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

More additions to the show:
Amanda Matthews & Stewart Matthews
Killer Instinct (food and equipment)

Plus Bush-Grub has kindly donated to our raffle a Bush Tucker Trial (worth £15). 
Take a look at their website Bush Grub for inspiration. I tried the crickets last year and they were surprising good.

And Alan (splimmy) has also kindly donated to the raffle:
2 x Grammostola Pulchripes 5cm+
1 x OBT 3"
1 x P Metallica 2cm


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

I think I'll be getting me some raffle tickets! I want the OBT


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

cant wait, tis my weekend off from work too:2thumb:


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

For those who stay the night before, which hotel is favored?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> For those who stay the night before, are there any good hotels other than the Ashford International itself?


Theres a load staying at the Travel Lodge


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Theres a load staying at the Travel Lodge


I think the missus is keen on the 4 stars haha

Do people go out or stay at the travel lodge?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> I think the missus is keen on the 4 stars haha
> 
> Do people go out or stay at the travel lodge?


They are all meeting in the bar to get nice and jolly lol


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

selina20 said:


> They are all meeting in the bar to get nice and jolly lol


The bar!!!! Dont be so specific hahaha


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

All of Invicta are staying at the Ashford, and if you do decide to make sure you take advantage of the swimming pool, sauna and steam room. they also have a gym.

Traders will be arriving at 6pm to have their stock stored away, so we'll grab a drink at the bar and then head off to the retail park for some food. I think other people are meeting up too a various places in the retail park. We'll then return to the hotel for some beer, but you can't get back to the bar too late as it shuts if there's no custom.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ashford International Hotel 
Simone Weil Avenue,
Ashford,
Kent,
TN24 8UX 
Tel: 01233 219988

Travelodge, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford, 
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0871 9846004

Premier Inn, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford,
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0845 080 5104


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

A generous offer of another raffle prize has been donated by Michael Scheller
1 Pelinobius muticus (King Baboon) large adult female
1 Encyocratella olivacea sling 1-2.molt
1 Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black small juvie, (2cm body)


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Invicta Arachnid Club have asked House of Spiders to create a full enclosure with a tarantula for the raffle. We're very pleased to announce we have a unsexed, but presumed female 5" P. tigrinawesseli in a HoS acrylic enclosure. This is a joint prize from both Invicta and HoS, anyone that has seen Maria's ability to decorate an enclosure will know this will make one of the top prizes.

So the prizes are mounting up folks!


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Cannot wait till this show!!
Hopefully there's gonna be lots of c'pedes waiting to be taken home 
And this raffle sounds pretty good too..


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

so no-body going from the taunton/ yeovil/ wincanton/ bridgewater, even lyme regis areas that wanna split fuel costs ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

We have a maximum of 2 tables left that we could squeeze in, so if anyone is interested in selling off some surplus stock please make sure payments are made today.

Maps of where each trader will be are to be posted in the corridor leading to the entrance, within the SNACK AND CHAT hall and in the toilets.

Invicta will have some mechandise available including Mugs, T-shirts, Badges etc. We will be in the main hall next to the raffle, so please come along and say hello.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Last 2 tables have gone to TSM Pet Supplies

We have a full house!


----------



## AFCDave (Nov 8, 2012)

Really looking forward to my first S.E.A.S.

See you all Sunday!


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Any updates about the sellers available? I mean store name and specialty? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Another raffle prize has kindly been donated by Port Lympe zoo, a 12cm legs pan Nhandu chromatus and some Pseudosermyle pahalangiphora stick insects


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Had a great time here with the beautiful vivalabam! 

Picked up a chile rose, colbalt blue, an assassin bug and 3 emperor scorpions 

:2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

never really got to say hello Andy, I was too busy making vivalabam smile!
Thanks for coming along to the show.

I have a huge list of prizes donated for the raffle which I shall list, but if anyone won anything let us know, there were some great prizes and happy faces. I won some stick insects, and they're not even mine! usual bad luck!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> never really got to say hello Andy, I was too busy making vivalabam smile!
> Thanks for coming along to the show.
> 
> I have a huge list of prizes donated for the raffle which I shall list, but if anyone won anything let us know, there were some great prizes and happy faces. I won some stick insects, and they're not even mine! usual bad luck!


Haha thank you for that! Been a long time coming, can't believe I've been to so many shows and not met you yet! Was nice to finally meet you though ^_^. Did you end up buying anything? 

Was my first years at SEAS (damn uni) and it was brilliant! I shall definitely be at next year's!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Haha thank you for that! Been a long time coming, can't believe I've been to so many shows and not met you yet! Was nice to finally meet you though ^_^. Did you end up buying anything?
> 
> Was my first years at SEAS (damn uni) and it was brilliant! I shall definitely be at next year's!


hi ya, kerry! not seen you here for ages- somebody said you'd quit the forum.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> hi ya, kerry! not seen you here for ages- somebody said you'd quit the forum.


No, not quit, my ex hacked my account, so not been on for a long time! Back now though, with mantis! Lol


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Was I inviting disaster in that event?? 1st a young girl fainted in front me, then this kid had projectile puke as well gladly was able to evade it. =S 

Overall great experience, was just so annoyed when I realized I forgot to buy a hide for the new arboreal housing I got from HoS.. =/


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> never really got to say hello Andy


no probs! was nice to meet you. 

havn't really been on the spiders and invert section because im more into the snakes, lizards and tortoises side of it but now i hve my bugs I think il have to start posting on this section a bit more! :no1:


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

Just want to say thanks a lot to the organizers of the show...Chris, Pete and all other Invicta members! Great and perfect organized show....:2thumb:

Hope to meet you and all others again at the BTS in may! :thumb:

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

A brief description of the show can be found on our website. I shall be editing this to include some pictures and more info, but for the moment it provides a full list of the raffle prizes, a full list of traders and a great video of the show.
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I think seen as though this event has passed maybe the YIS advertisement should be posted here and this thread un-stickied or deleted?


----------

